# Lyft Unaccompanied Minor Policy. Really?



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

It all starts with a ride request ping. You accept it and travel from where you are to the rider pickup point. The pickup location may be a high school. You believe that you are picking up a teacher or some other adult. 

You receive a call or a message that the rider will be out when school let’s out. The rider says that she has to go to her locker before she comes out. You inquire whether the rider is a teacher or student and learn that a 16 year old minor has ordered the ride using her own credit card and she has to go to her after school job. 

You explain the policy and refuse the ride. The minor is upset and tells you that she takes Lyft rides every day, and why are you being a bad guy and refusing her? Then she wants to know if her money will be refunded. You let the timer run out and cancel the ride using “no show” or “unaccompanied minor” as your reason. 

You as a driver, did the right thing. The down side is that Lyft will not give you an automatic or just due cancellation fee. 

What’s wrong with this picture? 

Is there a correct procedure other than the correct action that was already taken? Why should Any driver suffer a financial loss by doing the right thing? If he accepts andctransports the minor, the driver stands to be deactivated or worse.

Ideas? Responses?


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Lyft should cx the account immediately and the minor should have their birthday taken away


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lyft told me when i called them . i have to cancel the ride if there under 18 alone. then call lyft they will give me 5 bucks. 
we did out jobs showed up.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> lyft told me when i called them . i have to cancel the ride if there under 18 alone. then call lyft they will give me 5 bucks.
> we did out jobs showed up.


Correct


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> It all starts with a ride request ping. You accept it and travel from where you are to the rider pickup point. The pickup location may be a high school. You believe that you are picking up a teacher or some other adult.
> 
> You receive a call or a message that the rider will be out when school let's out. The rider says that she has to go to her locker before she comes out. You inquire whether the rider is a teacher or student and learn that a 16 year old minor has ordered the ride using her own credit card and she has to go to her after school job.
> 
> ...


Let timer count down then "Rider No Show" since a valid adult rider wasn't there. They pay those without question. Anything else and it's too much hassle.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

The local high school kids in my area routinely use Lyft/Uber to get to school and back. Early on I did this for an hour one morning, then said forget it...line rides very short and no tips. I did not know about this policy regarding minors so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bus Bozo said:


> The local high school kids in my area routinely use Lyft/Uber to get to school and back. Early on I did this for an hour one morning, then said forget it...line rides very short and no tips. I did not know about this policy regarding minors so thanks for the heads up!


This is straight from Rohit's mouth regarding Uber and unaccompanied minors. I assume Rovil has something similar for Lyft.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Need to print that Uber email onto some small handouts so you can give one to the unaccompanied minor as you cancel on them..


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> It all starts with a ride request ping. You accept it and travel from where you are to the rider pickup point. The pickup location may be a high school. You believe that you are picking up a teacher or some other adult.
> 
> You receive a call or a message that the rider will be out when school let's out. The rider says that she has to go to her locker before she comes out. You inquire whether the rider is a teacher or student and learn that a 16 year old minor has ordered the ride using her own credit card and she has to go to her after school job.
> 
> ...


Try complaining to the principal.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

LoveBC said:


> Try complaining to the principal.


Sorry, but that is Not my job as an independent contractor/driver. The Rideshare (Lyft/Uber) administrators should do that! They can better explain their policies, regulations and violation structures.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> Try complaining to the principal.


&#8230;actually, sine of us did that at a few local schools that had terribly high amount of requests.

Most didn't seem to care much but one school put out a new rule "no dropoffs/pick ups on school property or in sight of"

Guess what the students started doing, walking a few blocks then requesting, or having the drop off a few blocks from the school.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> &#8230;actually, sine of us did that at a few local schools that had terribly high amount of requests.
> 
> Most didn't seem to care much but one school put out a new rule "no dropoffs/pick ups on school property or in sight of"
> 
> Guess what the students started doing, walking a few blocks then requesting, or having the drop off a few blocks from the school.


Amazing! Most of my riders naccompanied minor incidents occur when minors walk across the street, around the corner or in an adjacent neighborhood location and use a random house number as their pick up location. I think that in the parents and account holders (of the minors using those accounts) were to receive an official notice that their accounts could be deactivated or revoked, that would definitely get a response. It nay even empower the parents to have a verbal conversation with their minors. Inagine tge effect of a parent who finds that their account has been suspended or revoked due to the improper accoubtbuse by their minor children. Watch the fireworks then. It is sad that parents get angry at drivers who refuse their children due to Rideshare policy. But when they really do the math and realize that they are allowing their children to ride with a complete stranger, then they may see the light! That actually undermines the tenets of the Stranger Danger programs their children have been taught. Oh well, we shall see what unfolds hence.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> Amazing! Most of my riders naccompanied minor incidents occur when minors walk across the street, around the corner or in an adjacent neighborhood location and use a random house number as their pick up location. I think that in the parents and account holders (of the minors using those accounts) were to receive an official notice that their accounts could be deactivated or revoked, that would definitely get a response. It nay even empower the parents to have a verbal conversation with their minors. Inagine tge effect of a parent who finds that their account has been suspended or revoked due to the improper accoubtbuse by their minor children. Watch the fireworks then. It is sad that parents get angry at drivers who refuse their children due to Rideshare policy. But when they really do the math and realize that they are allowing their children to ride with a complete stranger, then they may see the light! That actually undermines the tenets of the Stranger Danger programs their children have been taught. Oh well, we shall see what unfolds hence.


Outside of some areas where it actually is illegal, i think it's a pretty stupid rule if parents are consenting to allow kids to get picked up.

Its gonna take a couple of kids dying in terrible ways for people to realize this unfortunately


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Amazing! Most of my riders naccompanied minor incidents occur when minors walk across the street, around the corner or in an adjacent neighborhood location and use a random house number as their pick up location. I think that in the parents and account holders (of the minors using those accounts) were to receive an official notice that their accounts could be deactivated or revoked, that would definitely get a response. It nay even empower the parents to have a verbal conversation with their minors. Inagine tge effect of a parent who finds that their account has been suspended or revoked due to the improper accoubtbuse by their minor children. Watch the fireworks then. It is sad that parents get angry at drivers who refuse their children due to Rideshare policy. But when they really do the math and realize that they are allowing their children to ride with a complete stranger, then they may see the light! That actually undermines the tenets of the Stranger Danger programs their children have been taught. Oh well, we shall see what unfolds hence.


uhh its not hard to make an account. why do people assume its under a parent account?



Kodyhead said:


> Outside of some areas where it actually is illegal, i think it's a pretty stupid rule if parents are consenting to allow kids to get picked up.
> 
> Its gonna take a couple of kids dying in terrible ways for people to realize this unfortunately


dude... they go to schools that get shot up regularly... they are not fearing the uber driver nor should they. most of these kids are 16+... mike tyson could have whooped your ass at 16.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> uhh its not hard to make an account. why do people assume its under a parent account?
> 
> dude... they go to schools that get shot up regularly... they are not fearing the uber driver nor should they. most of these kids are 16+... mike tyson could have whooped your ass at 16.


16 is still under 18 making them unaccompanied. If they try to intimidate the driver, as you're insinuating, then more reason not to take them.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Outside of some areas where it actually is illegal, i think it's a pretty stupid rule if parents are consenting to allow kids to get picked up.
> 
> Its gonna take a couple of kids dying in terrible ways for people to realize this unfortunately


A parent got very upset with me on the phone, saying that she had arranged hundreds of Uber and Lyft rides for her minor daughter starting in her freshman year (and she is a senior now), but I had to be the bad guy for refusing to transport and explaining the policy to her. Don't shoot the messenger. Safety first!



Spork24 said:


> uhh its not hard to make an account. why do people assume its under a parent account?
> 
> dude... they go to schools that get shot up regularly... they are not fearing the uber driver nor should they. most of these kids are 16+... mike tyson could have whooped your ass at 16.


When you get a ping, a Photo may show up
In Lyft of the account holder who has a credit card on file. In unaccompanied minor situations, that picture is normally the one of the parent or account holder. In cases where the minor complains that the ride was ordered using their credit card is probably true. It is a known fact that "The parent can add the child to an existing account or can establish a new account specially designed for teens. A great option is the DFCU Teen Visa Platinum card for 16-to-18-year-olds. The credit limit is between $250 and $1,000, based on the parent's credit."

In those cases, the minors are using their own account and their teen credit card is on file. That doesn't make it right or legal to order a ride from either Uber or Lyft. Any action taken against the offending teen minors must be taken by Uber or Lyft with an advisory to their parents.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Outside of some areas where it actually is illegal, i think it's a pretty stupid rule if parents are consenting to allow kids to get picked up.
> 
> Its gonna take a couple of kids dying in terrible ways for people to realize this unfortunately


Do you think your fellow drivers are likely to kill kids? I mean ... that seems a bit alarmist.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

My fear is that one of these under aged brats will say you did something, said something, offered them something. Even without any proof you will be presumed guilty. Your rideshare ability will be done. It will cost you money for a lawyer maybe even bail. Just not worth the risk. Oh and don't think a dash cam is gonna save you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KellyC said:


> Do you think your fellow drivers are likely to kill kids? I mean ... that seems a bit alarmist.


No I meant some kid denied a ride home or somewhere else and that kid dies, if the parents are consenting to uber and Lyft giving rides who cares


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Amazing! Most of my riders naccompanied minor incidents occur when minors walk across the street, around the corner or in an adjacent neighborhood location and use a random house number as their pick up location. I think that in the parents and account holders (of the minors using those accounts) were to receive an official notice that their accounts could be deactivated or revoked, that would definitely get a response. It nay even empower the parents to have a verbal conversation with their minors. Inagine tge effect of a parent who finds that their account has been suspended or revoked due to the improper accoubtbuse by their minor children. Watch the fireworks then. It is sad that parents get angry at drivers who refuse their children due to Rideshare policy. But when they really do the math and realize that they are allowing their children to ride with a complete stranger, then they may see the light! That actually undermines the tenets of the Stranger Danger programs their children have been taught. Oh well, we shall see what unfolds hence.


Usually the parents are fully aware of the fact that their kids are using their Uber account - in fact, parents are the ones who want their kids using Uber/Lyft to get around. The less traffic and road rage parents have to deal with, the better (from the parents' perspective).

Believe me, if Uber and Lyft were a thing back in the days when i was a teen, my parents would have been all over them - they used to hate driving me around and I grew up in a town where traffic was virtually nonexistent. I think parents will push the envelope and if the driver will agree to take their under-18 year old kid, great. If not, they'll probably try to re-order until they get someone who agrees. I can't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Usually the parents are fully aware of the fact that their kids are using their Uber account - in fact, parents are the ones who want their kids using Uber/Lyft to get around. The less traffic and road rage parents have to deal with, the better (from the parents' perspective).
> 
> Believe me, if Uber and Lyft were a thing back in the days when i was a teen, my parents would have been all over them - they used to hate driving me around and I grew up in a town where traffic was virtually nonexistent. I think parents will push the envelope and if the driver will agree to take their under-18 year old kid, great. If not, they'll probably try to re-order until they get someone who agrees. I can't see that changing any time soon.


with this being known to all with common sense shouldnt we work out something better than the current arrangement? its like prohibition. it wont work, its stupid as **** and will take time to get the idiots to think otherwise.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> No I meant some kid denied a ride home or somewhere else and that kid dies, if the parents are consenting to uber and Lyft giving rides who cares


Who cares? Umm, state law makers, the police that are legally allowed to pull you over if they suspect you're taking a kid ect oh and ubers insurance goes away if rider is under 18


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Who cares? Umm, state law makers, the police that are legally allowed to pull you over if they suspect you're taking a kid ect oh and ubers insurance goes away if rider is under 18


There are areas where its not criminal and if the parents are consenting, I dont see the issue.

And it's not the fact that they are underage that's an issue either, it's because of background issues of drivers. Why not have tougher backgrounds with fingerprints, allow parents to consent to kids riding, who cares?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

KellyC said:


> Do you think your fellow drivers are likely to kill kids? I mean ... that seems a bit alarmist.


A motor vehicle accident resulting in the death or injury of a passenger (or a Rideshare driver) is not alarmist but grim reality. It's not intentional but it can happen.

No accident with injuries, casualties or death is on purpose,or intentional but it happens and can happen. If the accident involves an Uber or Lyft driver who is transporting an unaccompanied Minor, then the problems are only the beginning for that driver. Breaking by the law and violating Rideshare and insurance mandates is certainly not worth the few dollars of profit, but accidents do happen. Why put yourself in harm's way if you don't have to. There are enough adult Rideshare opportunities out there without a driver asking for trouble in transporting an unaccompanied minor. Be safe!

*Uber Passenger Killed In Anne Arundel Car Crash*



Bpr2 said:


> Who cares? Umm, state law makers, the police that are legally allowed to pull you over if they suspect you're taking a kid ect oh and ubers insurance goes away if rider is under 18


Where Uber and Lyft have shortcomings, with unaccompanied minors having accounts and using their own credit cards on file, it is the drivers responsibility to do the right thing at all times as an independent contractor. In the street, drivers are their own bosses and have the obligation to make tge right choices and decisions. Their liability and their freedom are in their hands while in their cars.



Julescase said:


> Usually the parents are fully aware of the fact that their kids are using their Uber account - in fact, parents are the ones who want their kids using Uber/Lyft to get around. The less traffic and road rage parents have to deal with, the better (from the parents' perspective).
> 
> Believe me, if Uber and Lyft were a thing back in the days when i was a teen, my parents would have been all over them - they used to hate driving me around and I grew up in a town where traffic was virtually nonexistent. I think parents will push the envelope and if the driver will agree to take their under-18 year old kid, great. If not, they'll probably try to re-order until they get someone who agrees. I can't see that changing any time soon.


That is unfortunate for any driver who has an accident or is (falsely) accused of displaying inappropriate behavior while the minor is in the vehicle. This could range from telling the minor or minors to behave or stop being rowdy. The vocabulary and terminology of minors can be devastating when they explain an unwanted or misunderstood incident to a parent or the authorities.

One driver told me that he was was transporting 4 female minors from a local high school to the mall as a result of a ride request. He said he know it was risky but it was an XL ride. They were loud on the way and he was firm in asking them to reduce their noise and to respect his vehicle. The minors rejected his attempt at that form of personal discipline and they "manufactured" and used "The forbidden words" (Abuse and Profanity) in their descriptive explanations to their parents to describe the incident which caused a firestorm for the driver. It can happen. Murphy's Law is Alice and Well!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> A motor vehicle accident resulting in the death or injury of a passenger (or a Rideshare driver) is not alarmist but grim reality. It's not intentional but it can happen.
> 
> No accident with injuries, casualties or death is on purpose,or intentional but it happens and can happen. If the accident involves an Uber or Lyft driver who is transporting an unaccompanied Minor, then the problems are only the beginning for that driver. Breaking by the law and violating Rideshare and insurance mandates is certainly not worth the few dollars of profit, but accidents do happen. Why put yourself in harm's way if you don't have to. There are enough adult Rideshare opportunities out there without a driver asking for trouble in transporting an unaccompanied minor. Be safe!
> 
> ...


Okay, this is a good point.

I have picked up a few teens, knowing it was against the rules, but I suppose I should stop doing that. But it's going to be super-frustrating to drive all the way to a pickup only to have to cancel the ride bc the person is 16.

I honestly don't see a problem with Uber/Lyft drivers giving rides to teens, & I'd be happy to keep doing it, IF the companies' policies were modified to permit it, maybe by having the parent set up the account or something. Ppl who are freaked out by the thought of their kids being with strangers don't have to sign up for it.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

KellyC said:


> Okay, this is a good point.
> 
> I have picked up a few teens, knowing it was against the rules, but I suppose I should stop doing that. But it's going to be super-frustrating to drive all the way to a pickup only to have to cancel the ride bc the person is 16.
> 
> I honestly don't see a problem with Uber/Lyft drivers giving rides to teens, & I'd be happy to keep doing it, IF the companies' policies were modified to permit it, maybe by having the parent set up the account or something. Ppl who are freaked out by the thought of their kids being with strangers don't have to sign up for it.


I guess that it all comes down to personal choice. If you transport an unaccompanied Minor and something adverse happens, and you stand the risk of temporary or permanent deactivation, you have to weigh the positives vs the negatives. Not being able to drive for Uber or Lyft because you violated their policy, or, something adverse happens and you are sued, as an independent contractor, by the parents, or even worse, you find yourself on the criminal side of law enforcement or the court. You just have to determine for yourself what is an acceptable priority and what is an unacceptable consequence.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> If you transport an unaccompanied Minor and something adverse happens, and you stand the risk of temporary or permanent deactivation, you have to weigh the positives vs the negatives. Not being able to drive for Uber or Lyft because you violated their policy, or, something adverse happens and you are sued, as an independent contractor, by the parents, or even worse, you find yourself on the criminal side of law enforcement or the court. You just have to determine for yourself what is an acceptable priority and what is an unacceptable consequence.





Unleaded said:


> I guess that it all comes down to personal choice. If you transport an unaccompanied Minor and something adverse happens, and you stand the risk of temporary or permanent deactivation, you have to weigh the positives vs the negatives. Not being able to drive for Uber or Lyft because you violated their policy, or, something adverse happens and you are sued, as an independent contractor, by the parents, or even worse, you find yourself on the criminal side of law enforcement or the court. You just have to determine for yourself what is an acceptable priority and what is an unacceptable consequence.


If something adverse happens when you're transporting ANY rider (of even if they lie and say something happened), you stand the risk of deactivation.

I agree that the risk is higher if you're transporting an unaccompanied minor only bc this is (apparently still) against Uber & Lyft's rules. That's why I think they should modify the rules, jmo, so drivers who choose to do so can pick up teens.

Anyhoo, I don't want to pick an argument with you! I wouldn't blame people who don't want to transport minors even if the rules were changed to permit it; I can understand why they wouldn't.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Fritz Duval said:


> Correct


The riders app should be deactivated. I'm not HR person checking people ids.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Atlwarrior said:


> The riders app should be deactivated. I'm not HR person checking people ids.


Actually, that is the official policy, but in reality, if Uber starts deactivating adult accounts, they compromise their financial income base. The reality of minors using their parents' accounts, while not being of epidemic proportion, is actually widespread.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> It all starts with a ride request ping. You accept it and travel from where you are to the rider pickup point. The pickup location may be a high school. You believe that you are picking up a teacher or some other adult.
> 
> You receive a call or a message that the rider will be out when school let's out. The rider says that she has to go to her locker before she comes out. You inquire whether the rider is a teacher or student and learn that a 16 year old minor has ordered the ride using her own credit card and she has to go to her after school job.
> 
> ...


End the ride & report it to Lyft.It isn't just a "policy". It's the law.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Unleaded said:


> Actually, that is the official policy, but in reality, if Uber starts deactivating adult accounts, they compromise their financial income base. The reality of minors using their parents' accounts, while not being of epidemic proportion, is actually widespread.


Well they are welcoming a lawsuit especially if a drivers reports a minor took a ride and an incident happens with that same minor on a future trip. You better believe the insurance companies will have litigations attorneys all over it.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Atlwarrior said:


> Well they are welcoming a lawsuit especially if a drivers reports a minor took a ride and an incident happens with that same minor on a future trip. You better believe the insurance companies will have litigations attorneys all over it.


The ultimate resolution is to ensure that Each, Every and All drivers do not ever place themselves in harm's way by transporting unaccompanied minors in any way and under any and all circumstances. Once that happens, the problem goes away! For the moment, Uber and Lyft NEED to enforce their own policies about dealing with account holders violators who arrange rides for unaccompanied minors whike screening and reviewing current accounts to ensure that minors themselves do not have active Rideshare accounts using their own credit cards or payment instruments. Possible? Most definitely and Do-able!


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Trick here is to know that you can get more than one cancellation fee from the same people. Go, tell them, report them, stay nearby and wait. When the second ping comes in, repeat. I've had one repeat a third time...

When schools in, there are a few apartment complexes I can get 3-5 "cancels" in an hour driving less than a few miles. Then a real request from a teacher to get me out of the area.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Trick here is to know that you can get more than one cancellation fee from the same people. Go, tell them, report them, stay nearby and wait. When the second ping comes in, repeat. I've had one repeat a third time...
> 
> When schools in, there are a few apartment complexes I can get 3-5 "cancels" in an hour driving less than a few miles. Then a real request from a teacher to get me out of the area.


Very valid observation. While you are waiting, and counting down the minutes to your cancellation fee, you will get multiple additional requests from the SAME requesting student Minor, hoping that they will get a driver who WILL transport them.


----------



## omahagreg (Sep 25, 2014)

William Fenton said:


> My fear is that one of these under aged brats will say you did something, said something, offered them something. Even without any proof you will be presumed guilty. Your rideshare ability will be done. It will cost you money for a lawyer maybe even bail. Just not worth the risk. Oh and don't think a dash cam is gonna save you.


Same as if an adult makes an accusation. The difference being, many of us have had adults lie to get us in trouble. I have never had a minor do the same.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> You receive a call or a message that the rider will be out when school let's out. The rider says that she has to go to her locker before she comes out. You inquire whether the rider is a teacher or student and learn that a 16 year old minor has ordered the ride using her own credit card and she has to go to her after school job.
> You explain the policy and refuse the ride. The minor is upset and tells you that she takes Lyft rides every day, and why are you being a bad guy and refusing her? Then she wants to know if her money will be refunded. You let the timer run out and cancel the ride using "no show" or "unaccompanied minor" as your reason.
> You as a driver, did the right thing. The down side is that Lyft will not give you an automatic or just due cancellation fee.
> What's wrong with this picture?
> ...


I've had a conversation with someone at a (relatively) high level within LYFT regarding that. Their technical and management team is concerned that if you have an immediate click for 5$ cancel fee for unaccompanied minor or no car seat (in the case of parents travelling with young children and no car seat) then a certain portion of drivers will scam the system, treating it like the 'fast shuffle.'

I don't agree with this, as customers will complain, and those drivers should be punished for abusing the system, not the (current) other way around where good drivers who obey the law are punished and have to deal with irate PAX who want to flout the law for their convenience.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've had a conversation with someone at a (relatively) high level within LYFT regarding that. Their technical and management team is concerned that if you have an immediate click for 5$ cancel fee for unaccompanied minor or no car seat (in the case of parents travelling with young children and no car seat) then a certain portion of drivers will scam the system, treating it like the 'fast shuffle.'
> 
> I don't agree with this, as customers will complain, and those drivers should be punished for abusing the system, not the (current) other way around where good drivers who obey the law are punished and have to deal with irate PAX who want to flout the law for their convenience.


Unlike the fake vomit claims??? What have they done to eliminate those?

Your 'high level Lyft' source lied to your face. They know that most drivers won't refuse a ride and going through support for a possibly cancel fee is a time waster that may or may not work.

Any reply, for ANY management (high or low level) at Lyft/Uber that would result in them losing money is a BALD FACED LIE.

Unless there is legal action/fines against them to stop it, they don't care.. YOU GET THE TICKET, NOT THEM.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Unlike the fake vomit claims??? What have they done to eliminate those?


In my Market , LYFT asks for a receipt for the detailing . I've not had a cleaning fee in some time, so I'm not sure how firm they are on this demand before paying out the fee.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

omahagreg said:


> Same as if an adult makes an accusation. The difference being, many of us have had adults lie to get us in trouble. I have never had a minor do the same.


No, it's far different than if an adult makes an accusation. The Police take crimes against minors much more serious and are far more aggressive with the alleged perp.

I get why people want to pick up kids, but for the risk? $3 to $5 ain't worth it.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

KellyC said:


> Do you think your fellow drivers are likely to kill kids? I mean ... that seems a bit alarmist.


For the sake of argument, imagine a scenario where a driver transports an unaccompanied Minor, has an accident, and the minor is hurt or killed. First off, the rideshare insurance never covered the minor during the trip. Secondly, the driver could be criminally charged. Thirdly, the driver will be terminated, Fourth, the driver's personal insurance may not cover the death. Fifth, the driver will have to pay for an attorney, and worst case scenario, the driver could be convicted and sentenced to jail. Is all this worth a minor rude amount? The other side of the coin would appear if the minor falsely reported the driver with doing or saying something inappropriate. It's a jungle out there! Stay safe and stay alive!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Just give them a ride - problem solved. I am not a Lyft police, I give rides to all to whom U/L sends me. If they don't want someone to ride, they should screen them, not me. I don't understand how old people might be, nor should I have to.


----------

